# feuer mit gimp?



## Irgendjemand_1 (13. März 2007)

Hi.
Wie würdet ihr mit Gimp ein halbwegs realistisches Feuer machen?
Ich hab mal aus Spaß probiert das hinzukriegen ... Zugegebenermaßen bin ich bei weitem kein erfahrener Grafiker, deshalb haben sich mein Vorgehen auf ein paar einfache Aktionen beschränkt: 
Erst hab ich das blatt schwarz/grau/weiß halbiert und dann ein wenig rumgeschmiert, danach hab ich die 3 Farbbereiche (schwarz, grau, weiß), mit rot-gelblichen Farben gefüllt und einfach weitergezogen, bis das hier entstanden ist, was im Anhang zu sehen ist.

Diese Technik ist wahrscheinlich nicht die geeigneteste um ein Feuer zu erstellen oder?
Natürlich hätte ich es, wenn ich noch stundenlang weitergemacht hätte (ich hab ungefähr 30 min am gesamten Bild rumgemacht), um einiges besser hingekriegt aber ich hab mir gedacht, ich frag lieber mal hier, wie man das besser macht


----------

